# Riding with a hernia.



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Went to the doctor for my checkup, and found out I have a hernia in my right groin area. Right now, it's not causing me any major discomfort. The doctor said I could wait till fall for the surgery and continue riding. Recovery time from the surgery would be 4-5 weeks, so I'd like to wait. Trouble is, now I keep thinking about it while I'm riding. I know enough to not try to lift any heavy trees off the trail. Looking for some insight/advice.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Recovery from a typical laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair would be about two weeks for road biking, 4 weeks to start basic singletrack. I've had a left inguinal hernia for about 3 years. It only bothers me occasionally, but not biking. I'll probably get it fixed some day. Or not.

I'm a laparoscopic and robotic surgeon. Fixing hernias is one of the most common things I do.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Cuyuna said:


> ...I'm a laparoscopic and robotic surgeon. Fixing hernias is one of the most common things I do.


Could that potentiate fixing your own?


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cuyuna said:


> Recovery from a typical laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair would be about two weeks for road biking, 4 weeks to start basic singletrack. I've had a left inguinal hernia for about 3 years. It only bothers me occasionally, but not biking. I'll probably get it fixed some day. Or not.
> 
> I'm a laparoscopic and robotic surgeon. Fixing hernias is one of the most common things I do.


Thank you so much. I'll wait.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> Could that potentiate fixing your own?


Yes, but only if I was awake, so, no.....


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

bilbo56 said:


> Thank you so much. I'll wait.


The three reasons to get an inguinal hernia fixed are pain, incarceration, or the fact that it will only get bigger with time, never smaller, (the bigger they are, the harder they are to fix).

Despite what others will likely tell you here on MTBR, your hernia problem can't be solved with a proper bike fit.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cuyuna said:


> The three reasons to get an inguinal hernia fixed are pain, incarceration, or the fact that it will only get bigger with time, never smaller, (the bigger they are, the harder they are to fix).
> 
> Despite what others will likely tell you here on MTBR, your hernia problem can't be solved with a proper bike fit.


Incarceration? What will make it get bigger?
I have an appointment/consultation with the surgeon, to set up a time for the surgery, but it's not for another month.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

bilbo56 said:


> Incarceration? What will make it get bigger?
> I have an appointment/consultation with the surgeon, to set up a time for the surgery, but it's not for another month.


Incarceration can lead to strangulation. Very painful, a surgical emergency. Happens less than 1%/year of inguinal hernias.

Gravity, time, and normal ongoing abdominal straining over years will make it get bigger.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

rode w/ mine for about 15 years. was riding on the 3rd day after surgery. no big deal


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> Recovery from a typical laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair would be about two weeks for road biking, 4 weeks to start basic singletrack. I've had a left inguinal hernia for about 3 years. It only bothers me occasionally, but not biking. I'll probably get it fixed some day. Or not.
> 
> I'm a laparoscopic and robotic surgeon. Fixing hernias is one of the most common things I do.


Cuyuna, how is a Spigelian Hernia repaired and what is the outcome for MTB and weightlifting. Judging from my symptoms I have which are word for word for a Spigelian. Have an appt next week with my GP for my yearly physical and to possibly gt a ref for surgery.

Just curious as everything I have read says its a pretty rare type of hernia so wondering if that ups the complications (both in technique and recovery) and if there are limits after full recover for MTB and weights/working out.

Thanks
J-


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

jjc155 said:


> Cuyuna, how is a Spigelian Hernia repaired and what is the outcome for MTB and weightlifting. Judging from my symptoms I have which are word for word for a Spigelian. Have an appt next week with my GP for my yearly physical and to possibly gt a ref for surgery.
> 
> Just curious as everything I have read says its a pretty rare type of hernia so wondering if that ups the complications (both in technique and recovery) and if there are limits after full recover for MTB and weights/working out.
> 
> ...


It's pretty rare, if that's what you have. CT scan or ultrasound should tell the story. The repair is generally straightforward. It's typically done laparoscopically or robotically with mesh reinforcement, day or two in the hospital, normal activities after a few days but with lifting restricted to 25 lbs for about 6 weeks. After that, unrestricted activity would be usual, barring complications.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> It's pretty rare, if that's what you have. CT scan or ultrasound should tell the story. The repair is generally straightforward. It's typically done laparoscopically or robotically with mesh reinforcement, day or two in the hospital, normal activities after a few days but with lifting restricted to 25 lbs for about 6 weeks. After that, unrestricted activity would be usual, barring complications.


Cool thanks for the info I appreciate it.

J-


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I had a left-side hernia repair about 3 years ago and was told let pain be my guide. I was riding easy within a week and back to normal in about 2. Just do it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BmanInTheD said:


> Just do it.


It can go differently. I was off the bike for months and 3 years later it still bothers me a fair amount. Make sure you get a good surgeon.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

If it is an inguinal hernia, it is the most common type and is due to the male anatomy, according to the surgeon who fixed mine. I discovered that I had one last November 1st and had surgery asap, which was 5 weeks later. It was not too soon. Recovery was recommended to be 6 weeks, but I waited 8 weeks because, you know, winter. 

Get it fixed asap. You don't want it getting worse. So you lose some bike time. There are worse things.


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

I had an internal hernia. It bothered me for 1 week before I hit the floor. Recovery time was 6 weeks.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

guido316 said:


> I had an internal hernia. It bothered me for 1 week before I hit the floor. Recovery time was 6 weeks.


Repair of an internal hernia usually has a pretty short recovery time....usually just few days. That is, if you actually meant "internal hernia"...


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Having surgery on 10/3 for an indirect inguinal hernia. Outpatient and Dr said only restriction will be no lifting over 40lbs for 4 weeks. No restrictions on driving, running etc as long as I am feeling like I can do it. I'll be on light duty for work during that time (I am a cop) but luckily have a 95% desk job at this point of my career (patrol Lieutenant).

Said it will be a tension less mesh repair if I remember correct. Very confidant with him as he has been going this for a long time and have not found anything bad about him in my research. Dr said the procedure itself will be about 1/2 hour.

J-


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, I had an internal hernia. I had a gastric bypass surgery 17 months prior and had lost 180 pounds. Despite all the wonderful/positive effects that this surgery has there is a very small chance (1% +/-) of experiencing an internal hernia. Unfortunately I was one. My symptoms ranged from severe abdominal pain, and dry heaves, to just a bit of feeling uncomfortable. After one week my wife insisted I call the Dr's both family and surgical. The next day exactly 7 days after the first symptoms a CT was done and I was admitted to the Hosp and rest is history. When I say 6 weeks I meant back to the usual walking/lifting/biking at the pre surgical level. I figured I'd be back at my usual physical activity level in no time... it just took longer than I expected. Still living the active life Yea !!!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

guido316 said:


> Yes, I had an internal hernia. I had a gastric bypass surgery 17 months prior and had lost 180 pounds. Despite all the wonderful/positive effects that this surgery has there is a very small chance (1% +/-) of experiencing an internal hernia. Unfortunately I was one. My symptoms ranged from severe abdominal pain, and dry heaves, to just a bit of feeling uncomfortable. After one week my wife insisted I call the Dr's both family and surgical. The next day exactly 7 days after the first symptoms a CT was done and I was admitted to the Hosp and rest is history. When I say 6 weeks I meant back to the usual walking/lifting/biking at the pre surgical level. I figured I'd be back at my usual physical activity level in no time... it just took longer than I expected. Still living the active life Yea !!!


Congratulations on your weight loss success. 180 lbs is an excellent result and takes a lot of hard work. Internal hernia after roux en Y gastric bypass is a relatively uncommon but well-recognized potential complication. It's usually addressed laparoscopically so the recovery is pretty quick if no complications. I've operated on that hernia many times. Glad you recovered well.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

I have been dealing with one for many years. I had the right side done about 15 years ago, and the left has been there for probably 10, maybe 12. I should have gotten it fixed last winter, but we didn't have the money, so it'll probably be this winter.

It doesn't cause me any pain or discomfort, its just gotten to the point where its annoying enough to get it taken care of.

The right side was done open/conventional, not sure what route I will go this time. I will wait to see what the doc says. I know there are plenty of pros and cons to both ways, probably just go with what the doc wants to do.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Black Squirrel said:


> The right side was done open/conventional, not sure what route I will go this time. I will wait to see what the doc says. I know there are plenty of pros and cons to both ways, probably just go with what the doc wants to do.


Either method of repair is good. Recovery is a little quicker and pain is a little less when done laparoscopically, but not all surgeons are good laparoscopic surgeons. In that case, better off open.


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

I've got a consult this afternoon for an umbilical hernia. I'm trying to squeeze it in between the end of MTB season and the beginning of ski season, hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Jing said:


> I've got a consult this afternoon for an umbilical hernia. I'm trying to squeeze it in between the end of MTB season and the beginning of ski season, hoping for a quick recovery.


Usually depends on how it's done. Open repair is a simple 15 minute outpatient operation, not very painful but maybe 6 weeks off the bike. Laparoscopic repair with mesh is simple, outpatient, even less painful, and 7-10 days off the bike, if that.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> Usually depends on how it's done. Open repair is a simple 15 minute outpatient operation, not very painful but maybe 6 weeks off the bike. Laparoscopic repair with mesh is simple, outpatient, even less painful, and 7-10 days off the bike, if that.


Cuyuna, thanks for answering our questions on this.

I am having my hernia repaired a couple weeks. I've watched a few videos just to prep myself for what the procedure is like. One thing I am noticing is a lot of the videos I've seen they are going this with local anesthtic instead of general.

Is this typically the case? Not sure I can be awake during this, even with it being a pretty "easy" and straight forward surgery (have yet to have surgery in 45 years). I had no idea that local was even an option so I didn't even think to ask the surgeon about it or voice my concerns at the time of my initial exam.

Anyway thanks again,
J-


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

It's rare that I do open inguinal hernias these days, but I've done a thousand in the course of my career, the vast majority under local anesthesia. I can't speak to your surgeon or anesthesiologist, but it would be extraordinarily rare that sedation with propofol wouldn't be used. In some cases, general anesthesia is used, but more often they would be done under local with propofol sedation or spinal with propofol sedation. I would be astonished if your anesthesiologist had you awake enough to be aware of anything during the procedure. Definitely something you should ask before the operation. It's something that your surgeon should have already clarified for you. If he/she hasn't...that's a bit concerning. 

Virtually all the hernia repairs I do are laparoscopic or robotic-assisted, therefore done under general anesthesia.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> It's rare that I do open inguinal hernias these days, but I've done a thousand in the course of my career, the vast majority under local anesthesia. I can't speak to your surgeon or anesthesiologist, but it would be extraordinarily rare that sedation with propofol wouldn't be used. In some cases, general anesthesia is used, but more often they would be done under local with propofol sedation or spinal with propofol sedation. I would be astonished if your anesthesiologist had you awake enough to be aware of anything during the procedure. Definitely something you should ask before the operation. It's something that your surgeon should have already clarified for you. If he/she hasn't...that's a bit concerning.
> 
> Virtually all the hernia repairs I do are laparoscopic or robotic-assisted, therefore done under general anesthesia.


Thanks again for the info. I guess i assumes when I read that it was usually done under local that it was like getting a cavity filled. Do the shot and then go to work. Lol. Didn't realize that there would be sedation involved too but that makes sense.
If that's the case I'll have no issues.

I bet you guys hate google with the **** that we can come up with off of there. Lmaoo.

I'll get ahold of my dr to confirm this info and voice my concerns.

Thanks again
J-


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> It can go differently. I was off the bike for months and 3 years later it still bothers me a fair amount. Make sure you get a good surgeon.


wow, that sucks. i was back out hitting the jumps in 3 weeks...


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> wow, that sucks. i was back out hitting the jumps in 3 weeks...


A laparoscopic repair allows for faster return to those kinds of activities. Main reason for that is the way that the mesh is placed. Laparoscopically, it's placed on the inside of the muscle. If done using the good old open technique (Lichtenstein repair), it's sewn to the outside of the muscle.

If you were going to patch a hole in a tire on your bike, would you put the patch on the inside of the tire, or the outside?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm no doctor, nor do i pretend to well versed in different hernia procedures. but it seems like pain 3 years later still does suck regardless of technique used to "repair" it..


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> A laparoscopic repair allows for faster return to those kinds of activities. Main reason for that is the way that the mesh is placed. Laparoscopically, it's placed on the inside of the muscle. If done using the good old open technique (Lichtenstein repair), it's sewn to the outside of the muscle.
> 
> If you were going to patch a hole in a tire on your bike, would you put the patch on the inside of the tire, or the outside?


My Dr said he puts mesh on the inside and the outside of the hole?

J-


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

The two biggest risks are ongoing postoperative pain, and recurrence of the hernia. Recurrence rate of a standard Lichtenstein mesh repari (when properly done) is less than 1%. I'm sure you'll be in good hands. Inguinal hernia repair is very possibly the most common operation that your surgeon does.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Cuyuna said:


> The two biggest risks are ongoing postoperative pain, and recurrence of the hernia. Recurrence rate of a standard Lichtenstein mesh repari (when properly done) is less than 1%. I'm sure you'll be in good hands. Inguinal hernia repair is very possibly the most common operation that your surgeon does.


What's the average down time for an open repair? For some reason it intimidates me less than laparoscopic.

I just realized this is in the 50+ forum..... I must be falling apart faster than expected, I'm in my early 30's.

Planning on making an appointment this week, still hoping to hold off until late October (Hopefully be OK for Thanksgiving, and to get back into shape for rock climbing in late March, while not ruining early Fall, my favorite time of year). Not overly concerned with being off the bike, but of being inactive in general.

My daily workout routine will have to be put on hold, of course (push up's, pull up's, planks). My cardio routine varies from walking on a flat smooth path, hiking, indoor trainer, road biking, etc, and is 4+ days a week, not sure how much that will be effected.

The last 15 months of my life have been a complete turn around.... not looking to offset any of the hard work I've done. (See here if interested http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/not-eating-enough-1050380.html)

I realize these are all questions to ask my doctor, and I will, just trying to prepare myself.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

You'd have to ask your surgeon. There are different opinions on postop restrictions. Personally, I recommend no workout, minimal abdominal straining, and lifting nothing heavier than 30 lbs for 6 weeks after an open repair. Fewer restrictions after laparoscopic or robotic repair.

As to laparoscopic vs open....that would be between you and your surgeon. Some surgeons aren't trained to do laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Cuyuna said:


> You'd have to ask your surgeon. There are different opinions on postop restrictions. Personally, I recommend no workout, minimal abdominal straining, and lifting nothing heavier than 30 lbs for 6 weeks after an open repair. Fewer restrictions after laparoscopic or robotic repair.
> 
> As to laparoscopic vs open....that would be between you and your surgeon. Some surgeons aren't trained to do laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair.


Thanks.

I am still shopping for a surgeon, I don't really have a doctor that I go to or anything. I tend to look for someone to fix issues vs having someone look for issues to fix.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Had my igunial hernia repaired today. Dr said it was textbook. Can’t belive i was so nervous and stressed about this (was my first surgery in 45 years). Remember sliding over to rhe OR bed and then woke up in recovery. Surgery started at 1330 and was home by 1700. 

Feel like i did a boat load of sit-ups but not much pain at all at this point. 

Cuyuna thanks for all the advise and first hand knowledge it helped for sure. 

J-


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

jjc155 said:


> Had my igunial hernia repaired today. Dr said it was textbook. Can't belive i was so nervous and stressed about this (was my first surgery in 45 years). Remember sliding over to rhe OR bed and then woke up in recovery. Surgery started at 1330 and was home by 1700.
> 
> Feel like i did a boat load of sit-ups but not much pain at all at this point.
> 
> ...


Very pleased that it went well for you.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

VA fixed mine,
Inguinal, both sides,
Robotic surgery,
10 months ago,
The three tiny half inch scars seem to be slowly going away,

Felt like I got kicked in the gut for a couple of days, coughing really sucked the first day. I didn't cough much.

Funny thing, the pain meds really sucked, Doctor told me to take them till gone,
a full seven days he said.
I was hurting but the pills made me feel like death warmed over.
I stopped taking the things at the end of day three,
The pain went away as my body flushed the pain meds that day.
Next day I was pain free,
go figure.
On the fire roads, jeep trails after 30 days,
Back on single tracks at 90 days.
I'm good 

Remember, they call it, "Practicing Medicine"


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm having an open umbilical procedure a week from Friday. Any advice as to when I could start easy (no standing) on a spin bike? Thanks


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Jing said:


> I'm having an open umbilical procedure a week from Friday. Any advice as to when I could start easy (no standing) on a spin bike? Thanks


That's a question that your surgeon needs to answer. He/she will be better able to sort through the many variables.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Jing said:


> I'm having an open umbilical procedure a week from Friday. Any advice as to when I could start easy (no standing) on a spin bike? Thanks


Well as a data point, I had an open umbilical repair two weeks ago. At about a week and a half post-op I could walk a mile without starting to feel minor pain, and yesterday I felt comfortable/safe putting a leg over a bike and riding on the street. The first week was worse than I expected... any cough, nose-blowing, bowel effort, etc caused sharp pain, and sitting and laying down were difficult without pain. Day 3 was actually the peak, but after day 6 it got much better very quickly. The nurses said this was all typical for this surgery. I feel good enough now to forget about it at times, but I am definitely staying away from mountain biking for the next 4 weeks.

On a positive note, this experience really drove home how almost every movement does rely on my core. Once I'm past this recovery I have a new motivation to work on core strength and flexibility, and I can see how helpful that will be for mountain biking


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

boomn said:


> Well as a data point, I had an open umbilical repair two weeks ago. At about a week and a half post-op I could walk a mile without starting to feel minor pain, and yesterday I felt comfortable/safe putting a leg over a bike and riding on the street. The first week was worse than I expected... any cough, nose-blowing, bowel effort, etc caused sharp pain, and sitting and laying down were difficult without pain. Day 3 was actually the peak, but after day 6 it got much better very quickly. The nurses said this was all typical for this surgery. I feel good enough now to forget about it at times, but I am definitely staying away from mountain biking for the next 4 weeks.


Great info thanks. I was just hoping to be able to maintain some fitness by doing some easy spinning. I guess I'll talk with my surgeon and see what he says. Sounds like I'll be down a bit longer than I hoped.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Jing said:


> Great info thanks. I was just hoping to be able to maintain some fitness by doing some easy spinning. I guess I'll talk with my surgeon and see what he says. Sounds like I'll be down a bit longer than I hoped.


You're welcome. I guess that does all sound negative, but on the current trajectory of recovery I fully expect that I will be doing 30-60 min road rides within the next week. Three weeks of taking it easy isn't that much in the big picture. The surgeon was very encouraging about riding and running as soon I felt comfortable. The official restriction was just "don't lift over 25lbs" but I can tell that a lot of other things can put similar strain on the area, and I don't trust myself to take it easy on the trails


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Thinking more about how I feel, I realized I feel improved enough compared to just yesterday that I am thinking about going for an hour ride tomorrow evening. And I am the type to play it safe with injuries and recovery


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

The risk of damage to the repair from riding is far less than the risk of damage from falling.

An open umbilical hernia repair rather than tension-free laparoscopically placed mesh repair takes a good 6 weeks to heal sufficiently. Riding and stressing the core without pain isn’t the issue. Recurrence of the hernia is.

Failure of the hernia repair is more likely when done open and just sutured, as opposed to repairing with mesh reinforcement. When that mesh reinforcement is done laparoscopically, post-operative pain is less and recovery is significantly shorter.


----------



## Hondo Gravel (Sep 4, 2018)

At 47 in 2015 got a hernia from deadlifting and riding my bike with my intestines protruding was no fun. I waited 3 months to have the surgery since I had a more urgent surgical procedure first unrelated to the hernia. I didn’t ride my bike but got exercise by hiking, after the hernia surgery I was back on my bike in about 3 weeks with no problems.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I had a CT scan recently for a suspected kidney stone, and in the notes from the CT scan it said that I had a "Small, fat-containing left inguinal hernia". The doctor said I could have it repaired, or wait and see if it got any worse. I told her I'll just keep drinking beer so that I don't run any risk of the intestines pushing through in place of the fat.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

honkinunit said:


> I had a CT scan recently for a suspected kidney stone, and in the notes from the CT scan it said that I had a "Small, fat-containing left inguinal hernia". The doctor said I could have it repaired, or wait and see if it got any worse. I told her I'll just keep drinking beer so that I don't run any risk of the intestines pushing through in place of the fat.


Fat in the inguinal canal found incidentally on CT does not automatically mean that there is an actual inguinal hernia. Even if it is a hernia, if it was me, I wouldn't necessarily be inclined to get an asymptomatic inguinal hernia repaired.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Had my surgery Wednesday. When I first left the hospital I thought this will be a piece of cake. Four hours later I changed my tune. Couldn't sit down and getting into and out of bed was very painful. Today (Friday) I am starting to feel some improvement. After the first day I stopped the pain meds and just went with Tylenol, mainly because I was worried about constipation. The doctor basically said let my body tell me what I can do, but I can't see riding for a while.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Open, laparoscopic, or robotic?


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Not open. bi-layer repair. laparoscopic.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

bilbo56 said:


> Not open. bi-layer repair. laparoscopic.


Hmmm...never heard of that. I don't know how one would do a laparoscopic bi-layer inguinal hernia repair.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

I may be mistaken how is a bi-layer inguinal hernia repair normally done?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

bilbo56 said:


> I may be mistaken how is a bi-layer inguinal hernia repair normally done?


usually done open through a small groin incision


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

So great to hear of all the successful hernia repairs and short recovery periods. I wasn’t so lucky...

Went in for a laparoscopic bilateral inguinal hernia repair and expected to be back to normal is a month or two. That didn’t happen. My surgery resulted in hydrocele testis and the pain was way worse than the original hernia. The surgeon said “that happens some times” and we have to wait to see if it reduces on its’ own. If it doesn’t go away, he said a second surgery will be required. He stated we have to wait a full year before going back in. He also said he doesn’t do follow up surgeries, but will help me locate a surgeon if needed.

Well, it didn’t go away and I was in worse pain for over a year than the original hernia; resulting in a couch potato lifestyle during that wait. Once the wait was over, I contacted the original surgeon to get this surgery caused problem corrected, but he wouldn’t even respond and never helped me locate a corrective surgeon.

Any idea why a surgeon would act like that? Was he afraid of being sued? I’m at a loss and had to go it alone to find relief.

I ended up writing a letter to UCI Urology here in Orange County CA and they set me up with a qualified surgeon. Thankfully the second surgery to correct what was for me a worse problem than the original hernia went well. Today I’m back to normal.

This is how and why I returned to cycling after a twenty year hiatus. That year plus of a painful couch potato lifestyle turned me into a human potato.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cuyuna said:


> usually done open through a small groin incision


Thanks for explaining that. My surgeon gave me a brochure and explained the changes made over the years, and I guess I just assumed it was laparoscopic or robotic. I was confusing what he called traditional surgery with open surgery. I have one incision about 2.5 inches long. Anyway, I feel much better today (day 3). I was able to put shoes and socks on this morning. Hope to go to work Monday.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Whiptastic said:


> So great to hear of all the successful hernia repairs and short recovery periods. I wasn't so lucky...
> 
> Went in for a laparoscopic bilateral inguinal hernia repair and expected to be back to normal is a month or two. That didn't happen. My surgery resulted in hydrocele testis and the pain was way worse than the original hernia. The surgeon said "that happens some times" and we have to wait to see if it reduces on its' own. If it doesn't go away, he said a second surgery will be required. He stated we have to wait a full year before going back in. He also said he doesn't do follow up surgeries, but will help me locate a surgeon if needed.
> 
> ...


Sorry that went bad for you, and especially sorry that your surgeon turned out to be an unprofessional dick.

Hydroceles can happen with some inguinal hernias when the surgeon fails to completely resect the hernia sac. This is somewhat more likely with a laparoscopic hernia repair than an open one. I don't know why he would have wanted to wait. Usually a hydrocele would be repaired by approaching it from the scrotum and that repair is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

bilbo56 said:


> Thanks for explaining that. My surgeon gave me a brochure and explained the changes made over the years, and I guess I just assumed it was laparoscopic or robotic. I was confusing what he called traditional surgery with open surgery. I have one incision about 2.5 inches long. Anyway, I feel much better today (day 3). I was able to put shoes and socks on this morning. Hope to go to work Monday.


"Traditional" hernia surgery is open. The debate rages in Surgery circles about the relative merits of open vs laparoscopic. The recurrence rates are similar, and open can be done under local anesthesia with sedation. The recovery is much quicker with less overall pain, and lower risk of nerve injury pain or numbness when done laparoscopically. Many surgeons don't want to do it that way because it's hard and/or because it generally costs more.

Nothing wrong with open other than the increased amount of pain and longer recovery.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! Popular thing to have it seems! I had a right inguinal mesh repair in March 2012. I was having a whole lotta real bad discomfort for a while before finally getting an ultrasound done and being diagnosed. Mine was done traditionally by a locally very well known General Surgeon who practices with together his brother. They're a prominent family that had been in our small rural coastal town for many generations. Good people. "Oh, You want Dr. XYZ" they said. "It'll be GREAT" they all said. "You'll be on your feet in no time" they all said. I put my faith in the recommendation and I'm not so sure that laparoscopic was even an option in our local area at the time. It didn't pop up when I did a bit of homework so I went with the strong recommendation. 

It was outpatient and I recall feeling pretty good the first night but as I recall, my instruction were not to lift anything more than a cup of coffee for a week or so, then introduce 5#, then 10# and so on over a period of weeks. The next day, I could barely get myself out of bed to take a leak it hurt so incredibly bad. I couldn't stand up straight because when I tried, the only way I can explain what I felt was a there was string internally stitched to my right testicle and standing was like pulling a ripcord connected to that testicle. Excruciating! A year later, I went through a 2 level neck fusion after losing my ability to walk and work my legs due to severe stenosis and just had an L4/L5 Laminectomy last November after nearly a decade of low back issues. I have NEVER felt pain like I did after that hernia repair and STILL haven't. I called the Doc on day 2 since my issue was not subsiding and so debilitating. He told me on the phone to just keep stretching, it'll go away. After a week, I had a follow up but saw the brother who assured me he was part of the team in my surgery so he was very familiar. My pain was becoming somewhat intermittent by then so it got blown off as part of the deal. It would come and go and when I went back again to seek help a couple a few weeks later, it wasn't flaring at the moment so again, I got blown off. Keep in mind, getting an appt with these guys takes an act of f'g congress. They're stupid-busy. I suffered with this intermittent but pretty much daily **** for couple months and couldn't get in to see them so I sought a second opinion from another local General Surgeon who I got into quickly. When I explained my plight and said who had done the work, she suddenly just clammed up, suggested I go back to the surgeon, and rather abruptly terminated our visit as if she had no more time for me. It was pretty odd to me at the time. 

I finally just conceded as the intervals increased but the pain, when it did flare, was really bad. I carried that for what amounted to way over a year as I remember still occasionally suffering long after my very successful neck surgery. Today, it's a non-issue, thank God! Cuyuna, wondering if you might have a bit of insight as to what might have been going on in my case?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Cuyuna, wondering if you might have a bit of insight as to what might have been going on in my case?


My guess would be entrapment of one of the sensory nerves, likely either the ilioinguinal or iliohypogastric, postop inflammation and then scar tissue.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just wanted to add, that in the literature my doctor gave me, when they speak of "traditional surgery/repair" they are referring to the very old school 1970-1980 non mesh surgery.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

bilbo56 said:


> Just wanted to add, that in the literature my doctor gave me, when they speak of "traditional surgery/repair" they are referring to the very old school 1970-1980 non mesh surgery.


Hard to imagine any competent surgeon these days fixing an inguinal hernia that way. You had an open hernia repair, I presume he used mesh of some kind...I hope your recovery continues to go well.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I've heard that mesh can get tangled up with muscle/fat/organs (? forgive my laymen ignorance) and cause issues. Mine is still bothersome several years after the surgery. I saw another doc about it and after a 30 second check-up he suggested more mesh, which I politely declined.

Just wondering is mesh is still considered the best repair.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Next one, I'm opting for rebar and chicken wire combination. No doubt it will be more comfortable than my previous.

Thanks for your thoughts, Cuyuna. I never did any "potentials" on what my symptoms might have been from any of the docs at the time. I'm just glad that has passed.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've heard that mesh can get tangled up with muscle/fat/organs (? forgive my laymen ignorance) and cause issues. Mine is still bothersome several years after the surgery. I saw another doc about it and after a 30 second check-up he suggested more mesh, which I politely declined.
> 
> Just wondering is mesh is still considered the best repair.


 Yes, tension-free mesh repair for most types of hernias, inguinal and otherwise, is the current standard of care. Mesh materials, configurations, and placement techniques have been evolving substantially over the last couple of decades. Some of the older meshes do have a tendency to ball up and/or migrate. In those circumstances the best approach is removing the old mesh and re-repairing the hernia (with mesh).

Accurate placement of the mesh is an important component of a pain-free, durable hernia repair. It's much easier to do that accurately with a laparoscopic approach, and even more precision is possible with the robot, especially important in a case like yours where you are getting pain from a badly-placed or migrated piece of mesh. Using the robot is the only way that I would do that operation these days.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Kind of wish I'd read this thread about 4 years ago. People put a lot of trust in doctors and it isn't always warranted.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> Kind of wish I'd read this thread about 4 years ago. People put a lot of trust in doctors and it isn't always warranted.


Even the best of people in most professions will let you down every now and then. Nothing is 100% in medicine.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Cuyuna said:


> Sorry that went bad for you, and especially sorry that your surgeon turned out to be an unprofessional dick.


You hit the nail on the head with that statement. O-bummer-care took my doctor choice away. 

Next week I see a specialist for a different issue. It took them 4 months to process the referral and the reviews I've read about this doctor leave little to be desired. Should be interesting...

Had a back/sciatic nerve issue come up a few months ago that I know a chiropractor can normally resolve in one visit. My past chiropractor retired years ago and he wouldn't have been on my insurance list anyway. Took 3-4 weeks to get that referral (while in pain). The quack-o-practor they sent me to screwed with me for another month without relief.

I got so fed up and knew it would take way too much time and effort to get a second referral that I just went to a known to friends good chiropractor and paid for it myself out-of-pocket. Relief after one visit and complete resolution after the second. :thumbsup:

Don't want to take this thread into a healthcare free-for-all ***** session, but IMHO what we have now is a larger insured populous and less actual care; clearly without the promised doctor choice. It's an insurance company profit bonanza!

When getting doctor care of any kind, doctor choice should be a patient right and speed of care in relation to the need accessible. The problem I've encountered is the good doctors won't take the insurance I'm forced into.

If considering hernia surgery chose your surgeon wisely.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Whiptastic said:


> .....
> When getting doctor care of any kind, doctor choice should be a patient right and speed of care in relation to the need accessible. The problem I've encountered is the good doctors won't take the insurance I'm forced into.
> 
> If considering hernia surgery chose your surgeon wisely.



Cheap/free medical care
Convenient/accessible medical care
High quality/state-of-the-art medical care

You can have any two of the three.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

So true. And the Golden Rule applies to everything.

“He who has the gold rules.”

Glad I have a pot of gold to tap when needed. I won’t ever rush into a surgery again just because it’s paid for by insurance. I will research the need to confirm what I’m being told and the surgeons record in even finer detail. Everyone has to take their healthcare into their own hands these days. To many accountants and dare I say “quack” doctors out there. 

Oh the stories I could tell... And don’t get me started on the Medicare and Medicaid fraud.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Whiptastic said:


> So true. And the Golden Rule applies to everything.
> 
> "He who has the gold rules."
> 
> ...


Even with the best insurance your wait to get an appointment with most specialists is likely to be weeks or months. As to picking your doctor...you can have that too but the insurance plan that allows that won't be as cheap as what you now have.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Bilbo56, did you make it to work on Monday? How are you feeling now? Friday is my big day.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes I made it, much to my wife's displeasure. I could have taken off more time, but it's not like you can catch up on any projects around the house or anything. I was going stir crazy. Today is one week since the surgery. I'm moving around pretty well, but still not walking completely normal. I'm tired at the end of the day. There is no pain at all when I'm still. Coughing still hurts a lot. Good luck Friday Jing.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm worried about that stir crazy part too. I was hoping for a cold and wet Fall but so far our weather is perfect and I know I'm going to be pissed that I'm not out riding.

I have a 30min drive to work, do you suppose that will suck two times a day?

Thanks for the info, its good to hear in from a recent source. Hope you continue to do well.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

My commute is an hour each way, and it hasn't bothered me. Also, after the second day I stop taking the pain medication they gave me (Tramadol) and just went with Tylenol. I'm going on a trip to South Dakota at the end of the month, and after my check up on November 12th, plan (hopefully) to start riding again. I'm 62 and was in reasonably good shape before the surgery.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I had two hernias ten years apart in the exact same location. The second one I was having sex the day after surgery. Well she was, I was just there for the event. Luckily the stitches weren’t effected. So, I’m thinking riding shortly after you should be fine.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

They're cute in an odd way, but fast and aggressive. Just be careful riding with them.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Cuyuna said:


> Either method of repair is good. Recovery is a little quicker and pain is a little less when done laparoscopically, but not all surgeons are good laparoscopic surgeons. In that case, better off open.


So I met with a surgeon. Two actually. The first one didn't go well, we just weren't on the same page, which I am sure happens.

The second surgeon, who I saw today, I felt comfortable with. I have a follow up in a week to schedule a surgery. She said she is very comfortable doing the surgery either open or extraperitoneal, and has left the choice up to me. Longer recovery time vs 5-10% greater chance of reoccurrence. Truthfully, I have no idea which way to go. I asked her, aside from recovery time, which way she would recommend, and her response was "In your situation with the size of the hernia [being small], you can't go wrong either way".

She also said that recovery time back to 100% is pretty much the same, roughly 6 weeks, but the recovery time as far as pain from the actual incision would be 4-5 days vs 1-2.

So basically I am more confused than when I started on which method to have done.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

It’s basically two different ways of doing the same operation. Generally speaking, the method isn’t as important as the surgeon’s experience with whichever technique is being used.

Sounds like you got a pretty good overview of the merits from your surgeon.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, after a long wait, surgery was yesterday morning. They said everything went well. I was in at 600am, surgery was 8, home around noon. Pain has been decent, I don't do rx pain meds, so I've just been doing a little Motrin. I'm swollen and sore, but moving around. The toughest part was the nausea in the first 24 hours, but that seems to be gone. My follow up is next Monday, hopefully all goes well. I am paranoid about reinjuring something now, so being extremely careful with everything I do. Thanks for the advice along the way.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

B Squirrel, I had my surgery in Mid-October. I too has paranoid about injuring it during recovery so took it very easy for 6+weeks. I started PT about 4 weeks post op and that helped getting some fitness back. I didn't start skiing until New Years but have been going at it pretty hard since then. All is great now, I'm sure you will be too. Read some books for the next couple weeks and you'll get back to activity before you know it.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Jing. I am sure I will be feeling more confident after the first check up. Everything is so swollen right now its messing with my head.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Black Squirrel said:


> Well, after a long wait, surgery was yesterday morning. They said everything went well. I was in at 600am, surgery was 8, home around noon. Pain has been decent, I don't do rx pain meds, so I've just been doing a little Motrin. I'm swollen and sore, but moving around. The toughest part was the nausea in the first 24 hours, but that seems to be gone. My follow up is next Monday, hopefully all goes well. I am paranoid about reinjuring something now, so being extremely careful with everything I do. Thanks for the advice along the way.


Had my inguial hernia repaired in October. It was an open repair with mesh. Did nothing for 2 weeks then back walking on the treadmill. Nothing strenuous for 6 weeks (Dr said I was good after 4) and then back to everything as usual (running, weights, biking).

Tapered back into the weights but yesterday I was deadlifting 300 for reps with out issue. My Dr told me to let pain be my guide while getting back into activities. If it hurts, stop.

I was very paranoid the first week or so after since everything I did (stand up out of bed,rolling over in bed walking up/down steps etc) seemed to involve the repaired area, LOL.

Take it easy, follow your Dr's directions/advice and you should be good to go sooner than you think.

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks J. I honestly could not care less about the bike at this point. They already told me no bike for 6 weeks because of the risk of crashing. Everything just feels so weird and swollen right now, can't wait for the first check up to (hopefully) hear everything is doing well.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Black Squirrel said:


> Thanks Jing. I am sure I will be feeling more confident after the first check up. Everything is so swollen right now its messing with my head.


Sounds like you ultimately had it done using open technique...that degree of swelling is not unusual in that case. It's rare that I would ever do an open hernia repair these days, but swelling both around the incision and down into the scrotum is certainly commonly associated. Be prepared for the possibility of a lot of black-and-blue discoloration over that distribution as well. Looks impressive, but usually not of significance and tends to resolve over the 7-10 days postop.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Cuyuna said:


> Sounds like you ultimately had it done using open technique...that degree of swelling is not unusual in that case. It's rare that I would ever do an open hernia repair these days, but swelling both around the incision and down into the scrotum is certainly commonly associated. Be prepared for the possibility of a lot of black-and-blue discoloration over that distribution as well. Looks impressive, but usually not of significance and tends to resolve over the 7-10 days postop.


It was done extraperitoneal, or so they say, that's over my head.... 3 small incisions in a line, at my belly button and two below it. They told me to expect the "impressive" swelling and bruising, the incisions have no real swelling, but down into the scrotum...... well, impressive might be the word. Nothing has really bruised, or turned any color, and its probably only half as bad as I think it is.

I have only been home for about 30 hours in at this point, bathroom duties are pretty much back to normal, which was a big thing I was told to look out for.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

That kind of swelling is unusual after a laparoscopic pre-peritoneal repair, but the way it looks doesn't necessarily reflect any risk or danger. It may take a few weeks, but the swelling will generally resolve completely. Glad you finally got it done and are doing OK.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks. The swelling is well below where the hernia was, but I will still call them tomorrow to make sure they don't want to see me earlier just to check things out.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Swelling is down considerably today


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

My wife just had hernia surgery, two weeks ago Wednesday. With the scope. It was much more uncomfortable than she was led to believe, but every person is different. She was able to get on the trainer and do an easy 15 minutes today. I heard the doctor explaining the swelling part, and what men would expect as opposed to women. What he described is a lot like what you have described. She had the swelling down low, too. The last thing I would want to see is swelling/discoloring down below. Good luck!


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Jimmy. After talking to my buddy who had surgery last year, apparently what my mind considers "impressive" swelling isn't nearly as bad as it could be. He said he was swollen up 3x normal size and deep purple/black and blue for a solid week.

Hopefully your wife has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Had my first follow up yesterday, Doc said things are looking good.

Still a little bit swollen, sore at times, etc, but feeling pretty good.

I went back to work and hung around a bit today.

Got the OK to start walking this week, and jogging next week........but 10 pound restriction and no bike until after the 6 week mark.

I knew about the 10 pound part, and the concern with the bike is, falling and the bike weighs more than 10 pounds.

Weather sucks here right now anyway, so not too concerned.

Thanks again for all the help/advice everyone.


----------



## OKJC (Sep 8, 2017)

Cuyuna said:


> I'm a laparoscopic and robotic surgeon. Fixing hernias is one of the most common things I do.


@Cuyuna, I had a robotic-assisted laparoscopic nephrectomy as part of a kidney donation one month ago. I've rode a few miles on pavement, but have not yet hit the singletrack since the operation. I have six incisions, all are small (~1") except the one they pulled the kidney through (~5"). As a general rule, should I really only be worried about incisional hernias on the big incision? Or can they happen on the small ones too?

Secondly, I figure I should protect my remaining kidney, so i'm looking at kidney belts. Do you happen to have any experience or recommendations on them? I care much more about protection than comfort, cooling, looks, etc.

And THANK YOU for all of the tremendous information you've given in this thread.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

OKJC said:


> @Cuyuna, I had a robotic-assisted laparoscopic nephrectomy as part of a kidney donation one month ago. I've rode a few miles on pavement, but have not yet hit the singletrack since the operation. I have six incisions, all are small (~1") except the one they pulled the kidney through (~5"). As a general rule, should I really only be worried about incisional hernias on the big incision? Or can they happen on the small ones too?
> 
> Secondly, I figure I should protect my remaining kidney, so i'm looking at kidney belts. Do you happen to have any experience or recommendations on them? I care much more about protection than comfort, cooling, looks, etc.
> 
> And THANK YOU for all of the tremendous information you've given in this thread.


Incisional hernias any of the robotic ports is possible, but rare. The kidney extraction port is possible, but isn't usually an issue after six weeks or so.

I don't know anything about kidney armor, but I agree that it would be prudent for you to wear one.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Timely thread wakening! I was just diagnosed yesterday with a left side "small, fat filled, inguinal hernia" from a CT with contrast I had done for comparison to one done a couple months ago for diverticulitis issues that showed abnormalities related to the illness. I have been having a continuous pain in my lower abdomen, at first thinking it was diverticulitis related but after all the treatment and not symptomatic for diverticulitis, it was persistent and bothersome to some degree. Before my GP order the scan, I was telling him that it was feeling more and more like my right inguinal hernia I had repaired back in 2012 with open procedure, mesh repair. It just doesn't hurt as much as the old one. Doc didn't think the location of my pain was indicative of a hernia but did the check and noticed pressure and now the scan confirms.

So, dearest Dr. Cuyuna, how should I shop for a surgeon. Buried above somewhere is my experience with my last General Surgeon, Dr. Slice N. Dice. The work was satisfactory but I think it was nerve entrapment I suffered GREATLY from afterwards and I was really displeased with the way the surgeon treated me on the "after care" of the procedure. My Doc recommended him again only 'cuz he's the main guy within this large circle of physicians. I'm thinking NO, at least not without looking elsewhere. I had an open procedure last time. Is it better to do laparoscopic? I'm assuming maybe recovery is possibly a bit faster? I went endoscopic on my lumbar to avoid so much muscle damage. I suffered immensely after that as well and never achieved the results I was hoping for with that one. Trying to figure out how to best approach this one.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I think that open vs laparoscopic hernia repair is kind of a toss-up, but between the two I would opt for laparoscopic IF the surgeon was demonstrably experienced. If I wasn't sure, I would opt for an open repair.

I've done many, many, many hernia repairs using all three methods. If I was going to have an inguinal hernia repaired, I would definitely have it done robotically. The ability to visualize the nerves and place the mesh accurately with a robotic TAPP is vastly superior to laparoscopic and hurts MUCH less than an open repair.

Go to this website https://www.davincisurgery.com/da-vinci-general-surgery/da-vinci-hernia-surgery.php and review. If you're interested, go to this web site https://www.davincisurgery.com/surgeon-locator/ . Good luck.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm at 4 weeks after inguinal robotic mesh surgery. I never had that much pain from my hernia but it just bugged me to constantly be aware of the bulge. I believe it robbed me of energy during long races. The hernia just got bigger and bigger over time. My surgeon was actually surprised how big it was, and how fat filled it was when he performed the operation.

The procedure was a piece of cake and my recovery was way easier than I dared hope. I needed very little pain medication, I had very little swelling. I had maybe a square inch of bruising in the immediate around one of the incisions. I walked a mile the day after surgery and was back on my trainer after 12 days. (Under the direction of my surgeon, of course)

I wish I had the surgery 3 years ago. I think I was stupid to worry about it and wait for as long as I did.

If you want some advice:
Robotic surgery is the ONLY way to go. (open surgery has more risks, takes much, much longer to recover from, and is more painful)
Find a surgeon who has done hundreds or thousands of surgeries. (I know young surgeons have to start somewhere, but .....)
Give your surgeon something to work with. Loose some weight and be fit before your surgery. 

I'm so happy I had my hernia surgery. I'm back at my pre-surgery FTP and life and cycling will only get better from here.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

SON OF A *****.....................

I am out of shape. 5.5 weeks since the surgery, it was 50* and sunny out, and I had the afternoon off. I called the doc this morning and got the OK for a short and flat pedal on the road bike. No standing, no lifting the bike, blah blah BLAHHHHHHHHHHH.

So my wife dragged the bike out for me and I went for a spin up one of the local roads. 7 miles at 11mph average, super slow, definitely sore and tired, but it felt GREAT to be out!!!!!!!!

Tuesday will be 6 weeks, and I have 2 weeks of being cautious, and listening to my body, but no limitations to what I can do!


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

So I am a couple days past 6 months post op for my right inguial hernia repair done open method with mesh (according to my surgeon there is mess on both sides of the defect). No issues at all, no pain, lifting heavy again, biking (knocked out 20 miles on the trail saturday), ab work outs, running etc. 

Only issue (and it is gradually resolving over time) is that I still have some numbness in the area to the outer edge of the incision and the crease of my thigh/groin (if that makes sense). 

Glad I had it taken care of as it was starting to become annoying.

J-


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Have had intense pain lower right abdomen from coughing or sneezing past 2 days. 

Have had 2+ weeks of coughing and sneezing due to sinus and allergies. 

Never experienced this type of pain with it. 

Wondering if this can cause hernia and worth having looked at?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy C (Jun 8, 2021)

Is this thread still active? Wanted to share / get perspective... 

Hi MTBR, @cuyana, 

Had a right side inguinal hernia surgery laparoscopic Lee performed last Thursday. Doctor found out there was a small one on the left side as well. Mesh was placed. Have been on the mend. Swelling and pain, now getting progressively better than before each day. 

Question: 

1. I was pulling on the backyard hose and realized I should not have been doing that, but the tension could not have been more than a few pounds. While I am still feeling seemingly normal discomfort wondering if that would have damaged anything? Could this have set back the recovery or worst?? Each small pain or discomfort is making me paranoid. 

2. Assuming your procedure went well how long did it take before majority of(or all) swelling, pain and general discomfort went away for you? 

3. My doctor said that I can get back on the bicycle after a week and I was very surprised that he said this. I am probably going to take a month off or two before getting on the rollers but wondering if anyone else got back on their road or mountain bike afterwards in that short of time? 

I have post-op call Thurs. Didn't want to wait. Thanks in advance for your sharing! 

Andy


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

3 days for me. Slight discomfort, no real pain


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

When I had hernia operation I took 2 weeks off.
Believe you me I needed it!
(It really depends on where you have the surgery and what is cut. Right after surgery I could hardly sit in a chair......first time to the washroom........oh my God! The guy beside me was ready to go golfing 2 hours after surgery?......)

I then went back to work on light duty!
I work as a carpenter.
No issues as long you are smart!
Good luck!


----------



## NewmAmmy (Apr 24, 2021)

It seems that the symptoms show that you have a hernia. If you want to see a doctor, make sure that he explains the additional procedure to you if it is surgery. I trusted the doctors, but my hernia was injured because of their surgical hernia mesh implants. I can't have sex with my loved one. I have pain during sex and periodically testicular pain. I thought this would take a month and pass, but no, this pain still persists. I filed a lawsuit to make justice. And I did. So, be attentive guys.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Round one... Hernia #1, surgery and feexed... To a point. The RN on duty said as I was going in, Either you will experience excruciating pain or you will experience none. Needless to say, the pain pills were not recreational! Holy #&%!!! I could tell you how many sutures were keeping my guts from falling into my sack and how large each loop was.

Round two took place a year later on the opposing side. Surgery again. This time, the pills were washed down recreationally. Zero pain, zero complications.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawgprimo said:


> When I had hernia operation I took 2 weeks off.
> Believe you me I needed it!
> (It really depends on where you have the surgery and what is cut. Right after surgery I could hardly sit in a chair......first time to the washroom........oh my God! The guy beside me was ready to go golfing 2 hours after surgery?......)
> 
> ...


I am a trades person also. When were you off light duty and on regular work? My Doc has said 6 weeks?


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

rlee said:


> I am a trades person also. When were you off light duty and on regular work? My Doc has said 6 weeks?


I was on light duty for at least 2 weeks..........It has been awhile,
I could not afford at the time to take off too much time and I was self employed. Now a days it is better for me as I got sick time........
I work as a carpenter but believe you me, you will know what you can and can't do if your smart.
I will say that it really depends on a lot of factors how sore you are but for me........I was pretty sore.
I could not lift anything more then a small drill and you can't work above you head much.
Maybe you have a job that can accommodate because you definite don't want to re-injury yourself.
6 weeks is probably a good time to recover.
I would take if I were you!

Good Luck,
Kevin


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

rlee said:


> I am a trades person also. When were you off light duty and on regular work? My Doc has said 6 weeks?


Completing the healing process is required! Think about what the result of undoing the work done to keep your guts from pouring out and having to do an encore surgery. Let it heal while slowly increasing activity. Some do have a near painless recovery that is misleading as it gets. My second hernia repair was painless while the first was excruciating. Your surgeon will let you know when you can go back to life as you knew it.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

All this talk about hernia's and I just notices I have one on my left side.......great!?
I am not sure when that happened.......this getting old sucks!
Now I got to see the Doc...........WTF! 

O-well........it will be awhile till I see the Specialist..........
Something to look forward to.......Not!


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

4 hernias and just had my appendix out last week.

Bilat inguinal
1 abdominal
1 umbilical
The appendix was laparoscopic but it still sucked

All over the last 20 + years

When to ride again... 2-4 weeks typically. Factors: type of surgery, laporoscopic, open, and where the hernia was. Speak to your doctor. Your current physical condition, weight, etc all play a role in this. Start off slow, work yourself back up to whatever you were doing previously and if you feel any pain whatsoever, stop riding and rest immediately. The key is not to over do it.


----------

